# Unable to lock my car without keyless entry- needs a locksmith



## Deltmooro (Jan 31, 2013)

hey i have my 2001 NISSAN MAXIMA GLE and i'm having problem to lock it without using key. when i try to lock it with my alarm key it will not. i can unlock it but can't lock. i dnt know what to do now if anyone have suggestions plzz share with me.


----------



## QwikHnds (Jan 31, 2013)

I have this same problem on my '04. I bought the part and was going to fix it but it became to much of a hassle so I just try to remember the lock the door.


----------



## Petermartin (Aug 9, 2016)

I had similar issue with a different car and it gave me a headache to look for the keys. I decided to call Locksmiths in Plantation to help me fix the issue. With the right tools and skills, they were able to solve my problem.


----------



## Harry Tiffany (Dec 1, 2018)

You have to first know the type of car key that you have and how it works with your vehicle.There is a common misconception that all car keys are the same, after all, they are all used to operate cars, so they must be the same, right? Unfortunately not. Although car keys and car door locks might be similar in many ways, they are all very unique, which is why bump keys don’t work on cars. This is the reason why it is important to understand the type of car key you have so you can properly diagnose the reason why your car key is not working. For car lockout service any time of the day or night, you can rely on the fast response time and professional services ,Locksmith Staten Island provides.They have a car locksmith service you can trust. Whether you are heading out for work or leaving a friend’s home after a late dinner, they will be there quickly to assist you.


----------



## RehianaSpencer (Mar 25, 2019)

I am very late to post reply here but locksmith doesn't help much with this , consider taking it to the dealer when needed.


----------



## AlastairRoot (Oct 5, 2019)

Visit the dealer and ask them about the issue may be the alarm fob isn't programmed with it, or you can take help from an auto locksmith. They will also program it easily.


----------



## DemetriaGuynes (Jul 1, 2020)

QwikHnds said:


> I have this same problem on my '04. I bought the part and was going to fix it but it became to much of a hassle so I just try to remember the lock the door.


Thank you so much for your suggestion, I will surely do the same as you have told and also take help from a locksmith if it didn't go right.


----------



## Steve Henry (Nov 27, 2020)

When you might lose your key locked yourself out of your car. Professional locksmith fort worth tx are able to provide a wide range of services. From resetting alarms to rekeying locks, making duplicates, making new keys and installing new locks. So should contact these professionals for enjoying these services.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Deltmooro said:


> hey i have my 2001 NISSAN MAXIMA GLE and i'm having problem to lock it without using key. when i try to lock it with my alarm key it will not. i can unlock it but can't lock. i dnt know what to do now if anyone have suggestions plzz share with me.


You may be having a problem with the FOB. Install a *fresh* new battery into the FOB to see if that fixes the problem. If not, then the FOB may be bad or the remote ID registration is lost. To re-register for a new ID, here's a procedure:


----------



## Nathan Blackburn (Dec 8, 2020)

If you are suffering form any problem related to the car lock at any time. So you can call myrtle beach locksmith because they are well experienced and use proper techniques to repair your car lock.


----------



## KevinDane (Mar 25, 2021)

QwikHnds said:


> I have this same problem on my '04. I bought the part and was going to fix it but it became to much of a hassle so I just try to remember the lock the door.


Are those parts available at locksmith stores also?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

KevinDane said:


> Are those parts available at locksmith stores also?


If you're talking about a Nissan part, they're generally available from a Nissan dealer or maybe Amazon but *not *a locksmith.


----------



## jonnwarne (12 mo ago)

You should be replace the car lock it will be helpful for you. Sometime these type of lock create some errors but these are fixable things. For more details check Car Lockout Services in Tampa where can get the best service.


----------

